# Maus reagiert nicht mehr auf Mauspad!!



## HARDWARECOP (17. Mai 2015)

Moin,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Maus. Es handelt sich um die "Fight Mouse Elite" von Revoltec. Diese habe ich bereits seit 3 Monaten. Schon als ich sie gekauft habe, hat sie sich merkwürdig auf diesem Mauspad benommen. Mittlerweile reagiert sie gar nicht mehr auf bewegen auf meinem Mauspad. Ebenso reagiert sie nicht mehr auf Holz. Nur noch auf dem Tisch, aber auch nicht mehr flüssig. Mein Mauspad ist das "QcK" Modell von SteelSeries falls das relevant sein sollte. 
Ich bitte um euren Rat! Vielen Dank. 

LG.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Mai 2015)

Das prob hatte ich auch das liegt vermutlich daran das sich die "kuststoff gleiter" an der Maus unterseite abreiben und dadurch wird das mauspad mit einer feinen schicht übherzogen, deshalb geht dan auch die maus nicht.

Lösung: Das Muspad mit nen feuchten lappen säubern danach sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Mai 2015)

Hast du deinen Sensor mal gereinigt? Spricht Fussel/Haare entfernen und evtl mit etwas Spiritus/Feuerzeugbenzin/Iso säubern?


----------



## HARDWARECOP (19. Mai 2015)

Die Reinigung des Sensors hat die Funktion vollständig wiederhergestellt. Ich danke ganz herzlich für Eure Hilfe!


----------

